# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Ποια συσκευασμένη τροφή προτιμάτε για τα cockatiel σας;

## toliss

Παιδια ανοιγω αυτο το θεμα για να παρω γνωμες για τροφες του εμποριου απο τους πιο εμπειρους γιατι θελω να παρεχω το καλυτερο δυνατο απο τροφη σπορων για τον φιφικο μου! 
Ζητω συγνωμη εαν υπαρχει παρομοιο θεμα αναρτημενο απλα με μια γρηγορη ματια δεν βρηκα κατι αντιστοιχο και ειπα να το ανοιξω εγω! :winky: 

Εγω πηρα ενα σακουλακι της versele-laga το Prestige loro paraque mix για αυστραλιανους παπαγαλους.
Το τρωει με ορεξη αλλα μου αφηνει τα λευκα μεγαλα σπορια και τα μικρα πελετακια που εχει η τροφη αυτη μεσα.
Την θεωρω απο τις καλυτερες τροφες απο την λιγη εμπειρια μου αλλα περιμενω να ακουσω και τις αποψεις σας!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εγώ, και κάποια άλλα άτομα στο φόρουμ από όσο ξέρω, χρησιμοποιούμε την Versela laga big parakeets prestige 




μπορώ να πω ότι την τιμούν ιδιαιτέρως, απλά κάποιες φορές πέφτουν πολύ ηλιόσποροι οπότε καλό είναι να τους αφαιρείς γιατί δεν κάνει να φάνε πολλούς μέσα στην ημέρα.  :winky:  

Αυτά τα πελετάκια αν είναι τα χρωματιστά μπισκοτάκια, καλύτερα που δεν τα τρώει. Μόνο συντηριτικά και χρωστικές είναι μέσα, δεν τους προσφέρουν κάτι ουσιαστικό!

----------


## toliss

Καλη κι αυτη απλα μου ειπαν απο το μαγαζι οτι αυτη που πηρα εγω ειναι πιο εμπλουτισμενη!Οσο για τα πελετ που εχει ειναι μονοχρωμα σκουρα πρασινα και ειναι συγκεκριμενα επιπροσθετα βιταμινων σε μορφη πελετ οπως λεει στην συσκευασια!
Η τροφη ειναι αυτη εδω :

----------


## jk21

δες αυτο το θεμα  που εχουμε ως υπομνημα και λογικα ειναι ευκολα ευρεσιμο 

*Μίγματα Σπόρων για παπαγάλους.*


Ως προς την τροφη που δινεις ...  την εννοουν ενισχυμενη λογω των πελλετ που ειναι καποια προιοντα με βαση καποια αλευρα και προστιθεμενα συνθετικα αμινοξεα πολυβιταμινες κλπ που θεωρητικα ερχονται να καλυψουν τις ελλειψεις ενος μιγματος σπορων 

Εγω δεν συμμεριζομαι απολυτα τη θεση τους ,αλλα ας παρουμε ως δεδομενο οτι ισχυει 


αν τα πουλια δεν τρωνε αυτα τα πελλετ ,τοτε το μιγμα συμφωνα με οσα εκεινοι λενε ,γινεται πολυ φτωχοτερο ,σε σχεση με καποιο πλουσιοτερο σε σπορους χωρις πελλετ .Γιατι αν αυτα αποτελουν ενα ποσοστο ας πουμε 10 % σε ενα μιγμα ,αν αφαιρεθουν αυξανονται ποσοστιαια εκτος απο τους λιπαρους πρωτεινουχους σπορους ,πολυ περισσοτεροι και τα ειδη μιλλετ που εχουν μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο στο αρχικο μιγμα και ειναι φτωχα σε πρωτεινες και λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες Α ,d3 ,Ε

----------


## toliss

Ωραια καταλαβα τι εννοεις...αρα τζαμπα αγοραζω τοσο ακριβη τροφη εφοσων δεν την τρωει...Θα δοκιμασω κατι αλλο οταν τελειωσει για να δω πως θα ανταποκριθει ο παπαγαλος!

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Βασικα ανοιγεις πολυ μεγαλο θεμα. Εγω μεχρι τωρα εδινα την Premium της Versele Laga αλλα μετα απο μια σοβαρη περιπετεια υγειας που περασε το κοκατιλ μου και επειτα απο οδηγια του πτηνιατρου θα αλλαξω με την Hight Potency της Harrison's.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Εγώ βέβαια έχω μικρά παπαγαλάκια αλλά της manitoba την τροφή δεν την ξαναπαίρνω. Μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα από nectar manitoba είχε (κάτι σαν βιταμίνη) παρά τροφή. Καλύτερα να διαλέγεις τροφή χωρίς μπισκότα μέσα.

----------


## jk21

Μαργαριτα εσενα σου τα τρωγανε;

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ούτε καν αγγίζουν τα μπισκότα. Τα έβγαζα κιόλας και τα πέταγα πριν τους τα βάλω. Και κανά δυο που έμεναν στη τροφή δεν τα έτρωγαν. Καλύτερα βέβαια. Απλά καθόμουν και ξεχώριζα ολόκληρο το κιλό να βγάζω τα μπισκότα. Σα να ταν φακές... Δεινοπάθησα. Πολύ μπισκότο λέμε!

----------


## toliss

Καπου διαβασα οτι αν καταφερεις τον παπαγαλο να τρωει μονο τροφη σε πελετ εχεις λυσει το προβλημα της σωστης διατροφης γιατι ειναι αρκετα ισορροπημενη σε συστατικα!Αυτο βεβαια δεν ξερω αν αληθευει...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αποστόλη αυτό το θέμα έχει συζητηθεί αρκετά εκτενώς στα τελευταία ποστ αυτού του θέματος: 

*Ο Ρικο δεν ειναι καλα*


όπως θα δεις ακόμα και οι γνώμες των κτηνιάτρων διαφέρουν. Από όση έρευνα έκανα εγώ, αυτό που είναι το ιδανικό ιδιαίτερα για κοκατίλ είναι σπόροι, πέλλετς και λαχανικά. Με αυτό τον τρόπο έχουν ποικιλία και σίγουρα θα πάρουν από κάπου τις βιταμίνες που χρειάζονται.

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ πως σε μία μόνο τροφή μπορούν να βρουν ότι τους είναι απαραίτητο!

----------


## toliss

Διαβασα αρκετα και νομιζω πηρα την αποφαση μου....Η λυση ειναι πολλα και διαφορα!Αλλιως δεν υπαρχει σαφηνεια!Ευχαριστω για τα ποστ,νομιζω εχω καλυφθει πληρως!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αυτή ακριβώς είναι η λύση Απόστολε! Όπως στη φύση έχουν ποικιλία, έτσι και μαζί μας!  :winky:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πολλα και διαφορα ναι αλλα σε τι αναλογιες; Αυτο ειναι το προβλημα. Στη φυση μπορει το πτηνο να επιλεξει τι θα φαει. Στο κλουβι θα φαει οτι του βαλεις. Αυτο το προβλημα λυνουν οι κροκετες. Σιγουρα μπορεις και συ να του δωσεις μια ισορροπημενη διατροφη προσφεροντας σπορους-λαχανικα-φρουτα. Αλλα πρεπει να τα δινεις σε πολυ προσεγμενες αναλογιες και καλυπτοντας ολες τις διατροφικες του αναγκες. Αυτο που συνηθως κανουμε δηλαδη, να δινουμε στα πουλια μας τη μια μερα καροτο, την αλλη πιπερια, την αλλη καμια πρασιναδα και την παραλλη αυγο, αυθαιρετα, χωρις συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα δημιουργει εν τελει προβληματα. Σιγουρα, αμα μπορεις να του εξασφαλισεις μια τετοια ισορροπημενη διατροφη ειναι οτι καλυτερο. Αλλα επειδη ουτε τις γνωσεις εχουμε οι περισσοτεροι, ουτε και τον χρονο η επομενη καλυτερη λυση ειναι οι κροκετες. Επισης, απ'οτι διαβαζω και απ'οτι μου λεει και η πτηνιατρος δεν ειναι καλο να ανακατευουμε τις κροκετες με αλλες τροφες γιατι παλι διαταρασσεται η ισορροπια στη διατροφη του. Σκεψου το οπως με ενα σκυλι. Αναλαμβανεις να του ετοιμαζεις εσυ μια ισορροπημενη και πληρη διατροφη; Δεν ακουγεται εξαιρετικα δυσκολο; Μιας καλης ποιοτητας κροκετα δεν ειναι καλυτερη και πιο προσιτη λυση; Κατι αντιστοιχο ισχυει και με τους παπαγαλους.

----------


## jk21

Αλεξανδρε εχεις σκεφτει γιατι πολλα πουλια δεν τις τρωνε;  πως θα τις μαθουνε χωρις να διαταραχθει η ισορροπια που θελουμε να διασφαλισουμε ,ακομα χειροτερα; εχεις αναλογιστει αν ολες οι κροκετες ειναι οργανικες οπως οι harrison (προσεξε οτι ακομα και αυτες  εκει που εχουν ομως τα προσθετα συμπληρωματα αμινοξεων ,ιχνοστοιχειων κλπ που συμπληρωνουν αυτο που λες ,δεν υπαρχουν αστερισκοι που να λενε οτι ειναι οργανικης προελευσης .... ) ; η λεκιθινη ξερεις απο που προερχεται συνηθως; οι αλλες κροκετες της αγορας που εχουν βαση το καλαμποκι και την σογια ,ακομα και ονομαστων εταιριων ,θεωρεις οτι ειναι οτι καλυτερο για μια πλουσια διατροφη; θεωρεις οτι για να θεωρηθει εφικτη η μεταβαση σε μια τετοια διατροφη ,αρκει μια εταιρια μονο με οργανικα υλικα γνωστη παγκοσμιως που θα πρεπει να εισαγει ο καθενας τα προιοντα μονος του; για ποιο λογο δεν βρισκεται ενας μονιμος αντιπροσωπος; τελος θα ηθελα να ρωτησεις την πτηνιατρο ,που προφανως για να συστηνει εγκριτα ενα προιον ,θα ξερει και πως διατηρει αναλλοιωτη την ονομαστικη του συσταση ,με ποιο τροπο διατηρουνται αναλοιωτα τα ωφελιμα ακορεστα λιπαρα οξεα που προφανως θα εχει η τροφη ,ωστε να καλυπτει τις αναγκες των πουλιων; γιατι γνωριζω οτι με την εκθεση τους στο φως και τον αερα (αρα και το ανοιγμα της συσκευασια και την τοποθετηση στην ταιστρα ) τα ω3 ,ω6 κλπ  οξειδωνονται πανευκολα και την οποια καθυστερηση του φαινομενου μπορει να κρατησει η βιτ Ε ,που ομως θυσιαζεται εκεινη ,οπως και το οτι η ταυτοχρονη υπαρξη βιτ Α και βιτ Ε σε μια τροφη , αναστελει η μια την δραση της αλλης σε σημαντικο ποσοστο . Αλλα και η λιποδιαλυτη βιτ Α ταγγιζει σταδιακα  ,οπως και αρκετες βιτ Β μειωνουν τη βιοδιαθεσιμοτητα τους στην επαφη με φως ,θερμοκρασια ,αερα .Ολα αυτα πως διατηρουνται για εστω λιγους μηνες ανοικτης συσκευασιας κροκετας; γιατι υποθετω δεν παραγγελνεις απο το εξωτερικο καθε βδομαδα ....  Μπορεις αν θες να μας τα πεις και στο δικο σου θεμα και κυριως την θεση της γιατρινας ,για το αν η versele ή η harrison προτεινουν τελικα τη σωστη διατροφικη αναλογια (δεν εχουν τα ιδια λιπαρα .... ) και ποια στοιχεια ,στοιχειωθετουν κατι τετοιο .Γιατι οταν ειναι εκεινη ή εισαι και συ απολυτος για κατι (εγω δεν ειμαι ουτε απολυτος οτι ολα τα πελλετ ειναι λαθος ,ουτε οτι δεν πρεπει να δινουμε καθολου πελλετ ή  κροκετες ....  οπως θελεις ) πρεπει να δινεται και η αντιστοιχη επιχειρηματολογια με στοιχεια 




> *High Potency. Guaranteed Analysis: Crude protein (min.) 20%, crude fat (min.) 12%, crude fiber (max.) 5%, moisture (max.) 10%. Παντως, δε νομιζω η διαφορα να εγγυται μονο στα ποσοστα πρωτεινης-λιπους. Λογικα ειναι και στην ποιοτητα αυτων. Θα παραθεσω τα συστατικα της για οποιον ενδιαφερεται:
> *Hulled Grey Millet, *Ground Hull-less Barley, *Ground Soybeans, *Ground Yellow Corn, *Ground Shelled Peanuts, *Ground Shelled Sunflower Seeds, *Ground Green Peas, *Ground Lentils, *Ground Toasted Oat Groats, *Ground Rice, *Sunflower Oil, *Chia Seed, *Ground Alfalfa, Calcium Carbonate, Montmorillonite Clay, *Ground Dried Sea Kelp, Vitamin E Supplement, Sea Salt, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract, *Algae Meal, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Dl-Alpha Tocopheryl Acetate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Niacin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, D-Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Carbonate, *Vegetable Oil
> 
> *CERTIFIED ORGANIC INGREDIENT*

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Το οτι εκφραζω μια γνωμη, διαφορετικη ισως απο τα υπολοιπα μελη του φορουμ, δε με κανει και απολυτο, ε; Κουβεντα κανουμε, λεμε τις αποψεις μας, ο καθενας κρινει, βγαζει τα συμπερασματα του. Μελετες υπαρχουν υπερ και της μιας αλλα και της αλλης αποψης. Δεν μπορω να μιλησω με επιστημονικα δεδομενα, καθως ουτε επιστημονας ειμαι ουτε το χω ψαξει τοσο πολυ, επομενως δεν μπορω να απαντησω στις ερωτησεις σου! Αλλα νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι και το θεμα. Εσυ, μιας και εχεις ολες αυτες τις γνωσεις, μπορεις να εξασφαλισεις μια πληρη και ισορροπημενη διατροφη στα πτηνα σου. Εγω ομως που δεν εχω, πιστευω οτι θα του κανω περισσοτερο κακο παρα καλο αν προσπαθησω κατι αντιστοιχο. Γι αυτο θεωρω οτι ειναι καλυτερη λυση μια καλη, απο βιολογικες πρωτες υλες κροκετα.  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Παρόλα αυτά, δύο επιστήμονες, η δική σου και η δική μου πτηνίατρος προτείνουν δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα. Ποια είναι η σωστή άποψη λοιπόν τελικά; Απλά ακολουθούμε αυτή που μας βολεύει;

Κανένας δεν δίνει απλά στο κοκατίλ του πέλλετς χωρίς κανένα συμπλήρωμα, ούτε καν λαχανικά. Εγώ πάντως δεν θα θεωρούσα τον εαυτό μου σωστό φροντιστή ενός ζώου, βάζοντας απλά στο μπολ του μερικά μπαλάκια που υπόσχονται μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην δίνουμε τίποτα άλλο και να περιμένουμε ότι θα έχουμε ένα υγιές πτηνό που θα ζήσει τα 20 και παραπάνω χρόνια. Όσοι έχουν κοκατίλ και πολλά περισσότερα από εμένα ή εσένα, κυρίως στο εξωτερικό που υπάρχουν πραγματικοί πτηνίατροι να προτείνουν διατροφή, δίνουν μεν πέλλετς αλλά δίνουν και λαχανικά και σπόρους. Όλα αυτά μαζί συντελούν σε ένα υγιές πτηνό. 

Δεν μπορώ να πείσω κανέναν στο τι θα ταΐσει το πτηνό του, αυτό είναι καθαρά προσωπική επιλογή. Όπως λες και εσύ απόψεις ανταλλάσσουμε, δεν γινόμαστε απόλυτοι. Αλλά δεν θεωρώ σωστό να προτείνουμε παντού και πάντα τα πέλλετς ως την τέλεια και ιδανική λύση. Οργανισμός από οργανισμός διαφέρει και το ίδιο ισχύει και στα πτηνά. Κάτι που ταιριάζει σε ένα, μπορεί να είναι καταστροφικό για ένα άλλο. 

Επίσης, αν λάβουμε υπόψην πως οι καλύτερες "μάρκες" πέλλετ είναι μόνο στο εξωτερικό και πρέπει να τις εισάγουμε προσωπικά, δεν ξέρω πόσο εφικτό είναι για τον καθένα να το κάνει αυτό μακροπρόθεσμα. Αν κάποια στιγμή δεν υπάρχει η οικονομική δυνατότητα, μιας και βγαίνει πιο ακριβά μαζί με τα εκάστοτε μεταφορικά, το πουλάκι που θα αλλάξει τελείως διατροφή και θα αναγκαστεί να τρώει και σπόρους ξαφνικά ή κάποιο πέλλετ που υπάρχει εδώ διαθέσιμο αλλά κατώτερης ποιότητας, δεν θα υποστεί μεγαλύτερη ζημιά;

Αν θέλεις διάβασε εδώ: 

http://www.cockatielcottage.net/diet2.html

δύο προτεινόμενους τύπος διατροφής. Αν διαβάσεις στην αρχή αναφέρει πως έχουν δημιουργηθεί από τον Tom Roudybush ο οποίος διεξήγαγε έρευνες 15 ετών σχετικά με τη διατροφή των κοκατίλ.

----------


## jk21

> Γιατι οταν ειναι εκεινη ή εισαι και συ απολυτος για κατι .....


Αλεξανδρε πολυ σωστα θετεις στο φορουμ τη διαφορετικη αποψη απο την δικη μου (δεν συμφωνω οτι η δικη μου εκφραζει και το φορουμ ευρυτερα ,γιατι καθε μελος εχει τη δικια του και πολλα μελη ισως καν να μην την εχουν εκφρασει ) .Απο κει και περα δεν στοχευω κυριως στην δικια σου παραθεση στοιχειων ,ουτε σε θεωρω σιγουρα απολυτο (για αυτο και το διαζευτικο ή ) αλλα θεωρω απολυτη ,συμφωνα με τα λογια σου ,την πτηνιατρο .Αυτη την απολυτοτητα της που εσενα τουλαχιστον σε επεισε ,ζητω να την ζητησεις να μας την εξηγησει με στοιχεια και αν αυτα δεν ειναι εις θεσην να τα δωσει ,τουλαχιστον να απαντησει σε στοιχειωδεις ερωτησεις που εθεσα .Οταν κατεχεις υπευθυνη θεση που δικαιολογημενα ο απλος εκτροφεας θα σε ακολουθησει (και σωστα κανεις ) πρεπει να εισαι εις θεση και να την δικαιολογεις .Περιμενω λοιπον να ενημερωθεις και να μας ενημερωσεις (για να υπαρχει σφαιρικη ενημερωση των μελων και οχι μονομερης παραθεση δικων μου εναντιωσεων ) για τις θεσεις της

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Εχω ακομα την παρακατω απορια. Οταν για παραδειγμα λεμε 80% πελλετ και 20% λαχανικα/φρουτα, εννουμε δλδ οτι στα 15γρ πελλετ που τρωει ενα κοκατιλ τη μερα πρεπει να του δινουμε 3,75γρ λαχανικα/φρουτα. Ποσο ειναι αυτο στην πραξη;

----------


## xrisam

Μμμ,  :Confused0006:  τι λαχανικό και φρούτο ακριβώς...αλλά ανεξάρτητα από τα γραμμάρια δεν εχουνε όλα την ίδια θρεπτικη αξία.

Μια σαλατίτσα με διάφορα λαχανικά/χορταρικα και φρουτα πόσα γραμμάρια να είναι? 5-10γρ ίσως, αλλά εξαρτάται και απο το πουλί πόσο θα φάει..

----------


## toliss

Εμενα ρε παιδια δεν δειχνει το παραμικρο ενδιαφερον για λαχανικα.....ουτε για πελετ ουτε για κατι θρεπτικοτερο απ τα 2 ειδη κεχριου και τους ηλιοσπορους!Η τροφη που πηρα κανει 7 ευρω πλεον και ειναι στο 60% αχρηστη!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν είναι εύκολο να φάει πέλλετ αν δεν τα έχει μάθει, θέλουν χρόνο να τα συνηθίσουν. Το ίδιο και τα λαχανικά. Έχε τα πέλλετς μόνιμα στο κλουβί όπως και τους σπόρους και δίνε λαχανικά κάθε μέρα. Κάποια στιγμή θα τα δοκιμάσει  :winky:

----------


## jk21

σε γρ τα χορταρικα και τα λαχανικα ,σχεδον πανω κατω στο 90 % ειναι νερο

οποτε συνηθως μιλαμε για διατροφη επι ξηρης ποσοτητας δηλαδη στα 15 γρ πελλετ δινεις και 37.5 γρ χορταρικα και λαχανικα ,αφου το  33  γρ (πανω κατω εννοειται ) ειναι νερο που θα βγει στην κουτσουλια και θα ενυδατωσει τον οργανισμο οσο χρειαζεται ανα εποχη 

Βεβαια τα ποσοστα που ειπες ειναι απλα για παραδειγμα υπολογισμου .Για μενα μεχρι να με πεισουν οσοι υποστηριζουν τα πελλετ ,πως κρατανε ενεργες για αρκετο διαστημα ,βιταμινη Α , Ε και ουσιωδη λιπαρα οξεα ,οι σποροι που τα παρεχουν ,εχουν μερος στην διατροφη και κεινοι .Παραλληλα ξερω οτι ο οργανισμος των πουλιων ,εκρινει και καποια ενζυμα στο σαλιο ,κατα το ξεφλουδισμα ,οπως και οτι ο προστομαχος εχει καποιο ρολο συνθλιψης των σπορων ,που αν δινουμε μονο πελλετ ,μαλλον παει σε αδρανεια .... 

ερωτηματα που ισως εχουν εγκυρη απαντηση και με βγαζουν λαθος ,αλλα οσο δεν μου δινεται ,εγω θα εχω αμφιβολιες  ....

----------


## toliss

> Δεν είναι εύκολο να φάει πέλλετ αν δεν τα έχει μάθει, θέλουν χρόνο να τα συνηθίσουν. Το ίδιο και τα λαχανικά. Έχε τα πέλλετς μόνιμα στο κλουβί όπως και τους σπόρους και δίνε λαχανικά κάθε μέρα. Κάποια στιγμή θα τα δοκιμάσει


Τα πελετ δηλαδη πιστευεις οτι πρεπει να τα συλεξω καπου ξεχωριστα οταν τα αφηνει και να τα προσφερω σκετα?Εσυ δινεις μαζι με την τροφη που μου δειξες και πελλετ?Αν ναι ποια συσκευασια/μαρκα?

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εγώ προς το παρόν δεν δίνω πέλλετς. Ακόμα σκέφτομαι και ερευνώ το αν θέλω να δώσω ή όχι. Τρώνε όμως τους σπόρους τους, χωρίς να αφήνουν πολλά γιατί τους βάζω την ημερήσια ποσότητα. Επίσης τρώνε πολλά λαχανικά ανάλογα με την εποχή. Μπρόκολο, σπανάκι, καρότο, γλυστρίδα, καλαμπόκι, πιπεριά φλωρίνης, φρέσκια ρίγανη είναι τα βασικότερα που τρώνε. Αν όμως έδινα πέλλετ θα είχα σε ένα ξεχωριστό μπολ από τους σπόρους, μια μικρή ποσότητα πέλλετ μόνιμα στο κλουβί μέχρι να δελεαστούν και να δοκιμάσουν!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Αν ομως του προσφερεις 37,5γρ λαχανικα και πεσει με τα μουτρα σ'αυτο (γιατι αυτο συνηθως κανει ο δικος μου) δε θα χορτασει χωρις να παρει τα θρεπτικα συστατικα που χρειαζεται;

----------


## jk21

Αλεξανδρε σου εξηγησα ,οτι αντιστοιχουν σε πολυ λιγοτερα γραμμαρια στερεης τροφης και εχει περιθωρια καθε μερα να τρωει και περισσοτερο αναλογα με το συνολικο διαιτολογιο του καθε ειδους παπαγαλου .Το αν θα φαει ενα πρωι πχ μαζεμενη ολη την ποσοτητα λαχανικων που θα ετρωγε ολη την ημερα και δεν θα αγγιζε τα πελλετ ,μαλλον θα επρεπε  να σε προβληματισει γιατι το κανει και οχι αν λαβει τα χρησιμα συστατικα .Καταρχην αν δεν ειναι φρουτα γλυκα αλλα λαχανικα ,δεν μπορει να λαβει θερμιδικα οσα χρειαζεται και σιγουρα θα φαει και πελλετ καποια στιγμη .Αλλα στο ξαναειπα ... μην περιμενεις να παρει ενα μηνα μετα το ανοιγμα των πελλετ ,ουτε τα ω3 που θα παρει απο γλυστριδα που θα του δωσει ,ουτε βιταμινη Α ,εστω σε μορφη προβιταμινης που γινεται στον οργανισμο βιταμινη ,απο οσο μια κοκκινη πιπερια ή σπανακι ή σεσκουλο .Την στιγμη που τα ανοιγεις και για καποιες μερες ναι .Μετα σιγα σιγα η αξια τους δεν ειναι οσο στο ανοιγμα ,παρα μονο αν περιεχουν συντηριτικες ουσιες .Σιγουρα χωρις συντηριτικα δεν αλλοιωνονται και κρατανε απο θεμα βακτηριακου φορτιου ,λογω οτι ειναι αποξηραμενα ,αλλα απο θρεπτικης αξιας εχουν μεν ,σταδιακα μειωμενη σε καποιες ουσιες δε ...  

Να ξερεις οτι αν εχουν να δωσουν κατι τα πελλετ ,ειναι 

*αμινοξεα*

 οπως η λυσινη που σε πολλα (κυριως αμυλουχα ) σπορια δεν υπαρχει σε καλη ποσοτητα (η κινοα ομως εχει φουλ ,οπως και το κανναβουρι που εχει και φουλ ω3 ) ,αλλα και ο ηλιοσπορος αρκει να μην δινεται απεριοριστα  

που μπορεις ομως και συ να δωσεις ,φτιαχνοντας ισως ζυμαρικα οπως αυτας της Σισσυ με σογιαλευρο βιολογικο σε μικρη προσθηκη στα αλευρα ή μια αυγοτροφη απο τις πολλες που εχουμε ,αφου και το αυγο και το σογιαλευρο (αρκει σε ποσοστο 10 % στα αλευρα ) ειναι υπεραρκετο για να δωσουν αυτα τα αμινοξεα 


*Ασβεστιο

* που ακομα και να μην τρωει το σουπιοκοκκαλο το πουλι ,μπορεις να τριβεις εντος της αυγοτροφης ή και να δινεις σουσαμι αναποφλοιωτο στους σπορους του , που περιεχει φουλ αλλα και λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες και λιπαρα οξεα .Ενω μια αυγοτροφη (εχω ανεβασει σχετικες ) που στο μιγμα περιεχει και μερος γαλακτος , καλυπτει και το ασβεστιο του και τις αναγκες σε d3 αν το πουλι ειναι μονο σε εσωτερικο χωρο 

*Η βιταμινη Α* ειναι ενα μεγαλο προβλημα και δεν θα την βρεις σε μπαγιατικους σπορους (εκει κυριως στηριζεται η θεωρια των pellets ) ουτε ομως σε pellets  που ειναι καιρο ανοιχτα και σιγουρα δεν θα την βρεις εκει στην φυσικη αλλα συνθετικη μορφη ,που μπορεις καλιστα να δινεις με ενα πολυβιταμινουχο ,αν δινεις μια φορα εβδομαδιαιως ,αφου η βιτ Α συσσωρευεται και δεν αποβαλλεται σε περισσεια απο τον οργανισμο .Κανενα πουλι δεν επαθε τιποτα με μια πολυβιταμινη σωστα χορηγουμενη σε δοσολογια ,μια φορα εβδομαδιαιως .Το γαλα σε λογικη ποσοτητα στην αυγοτροφη ,δινει επισης οτι θες 

Μια διατροφη με ανθρωπινα τροφιμα στην τυχη ,σαφως και ειναι χειροτερη με μια διατροφη με pellet αλλα αυτα που προτεινω ,δεν ειναι << τυχη >> και περα απο τα χορταρικα και τα λαχανικα που δινονται αυτουσια και δεν θεωρουνται ντε και καλα ανθρωπινη διατροφη ,οι οποιες συνταγες δεν ειναι προτεινομενες για ανθρωπους αλλα για πουλια 

Δωσε εσυ ενα μιγμα σπορων ,που να περιεχει οχι ομως σε υπερβολικες ποσοτητες ακαθαριστο ηλιοσπορο (ο αλλος ειναι ταγγισμενος και το βαζουν για να κονομησουν ) και κανναβουρι  ,δινε χορταρικα οσο συχνα θελει το πουλακι ,δινε βρασμενη ελαφρως κινοα στην αυγοτροφη ανακατεμενη ή σκετη ή σε φυτρα ,δινε δυο φορες την εβδομαδα αυγοτροφη μια απο τις συνταγες που εχεις διαβασει εδω μεσα ,δινε και για ασφαλεια ψυχολογικη πελλετ οργανικα που εχεις ή θα παραλαβεις (γιατι για μη οργανικα δεν θα προτεινα καν ) και ολα θα πανε καλα .Μην καταδικαζεις τα πουλακια σε μια ζωη με ξηρα τροφη . η διατροφη ειναι και αισθησεις ,ειναι και νευροδιαβιβαστικες λειτουργιες στον εγκεφαλο που μια ξηρα τροφη ,δεν μπορει να καλυψει .Ζει ενας ανθρωπος με pelletοποιημενη διατροφη και μερικα χαπακια σπιρουλινας ,αλλα ζει λογω αναγκης (βλεπε ερευνες ΝΑΣΑ για αστροναυτες ) και οχι για να ζει ευτυχισμενος .Αν εχεις φαει φρεσκια και αποξηραμενη μπανανα σε στικς ,θα με καταλαβαινεις τι λεω ...

----------


## Silvia1990

Αγοράζοντας την κλασική της Versele-Laga που είπε η Κωνσταντίνα είδα στο Pet Shop. Αυτή της Manitoba. Είναι παρεμφερή, ισάξια ή χειρότερη από της Versele-Laga?

----------


## jk21

http://www.manitobasrl.com/it/index....universal.html

http://www.versele-laga.com/en/For-y...arge-Parakeets

σποροι πανω κατω οι ιδιοι .Μου αρεσει οτι δεν εχει αποφλοιωμενους ηλιοσπορους και εχει μαλλον περισσοτερο καναρινοσπορο απο οτι της versele (σε σχεση με τα ειδη μιλλετ που δεν εχουν την πρωτεινη του επισης αμυλουχου καναρινοσπορου ) αφου τον αναφερει πιο πριν στη συσταση σε σχεση με την versele  που λεει οτι εχει 9 % .δεν εχει ομως κανναβουρι που η versele εχει και ειναι πολυ θρεπτικος σπορος 

αυτα ομως ειναι θεωρητικα .αποδοχη απο τα πουλια ,θα μαθεις απο χρηστες και το κατα ποσο ειναι ποιοτικοι οι σποροι και οχι μπαγιατικοι ,μονο αν κοιταξεις να κανεις φυτρα και με τα δυο μιγματα

----------


## Silvia1990

> http://www.manitobasrl.com/it/index....universal.html
> 
> http://www.versele-laga.com/en/For-y...arge-Parakeets
> 
> σποροι πανω κατω οι ιδιοι .Μου αρεσει οτι δεν εχει αποφλοιωμενους ηλιοσπορους και εχει μαλλον περισσοτερο καναρινοσπορο απο οτι της versele (σε σχεση με τα ειδη μιλλετ που δεν εχουν την πρωτεινη του επισης αμυλουχου καναρινοσπορου ) αφου τον αναφερει πιο πριν στη συσταση σε σχεση με την versele  που λεει οτι εχει 9 % .δεν εχει ομως κανναβουρι που η versele εχει και ειναι πολυ θρεπτικος σπορος 
> 
> αυτα ομως ειναι θεωρητικα .αποδοχη απο τα πουλια ,θα μαθεις απο χρηστες και το κατα ποσο ειναι ποιοτικοι οι σποροι και οχι μπαγιατικοι ,μονο αν κοιταξεις να κανεις φυτρα και με τα δυο μιγματα


Το κακό είναι ότι βρήκα μόνο μεγάλη συσκευασία 5kg που θα μένει πιο πολύ καιρό ανοιχτή σε σύγκριση με την 1kg της versele που παίρνω τώρα. Αν κάνουν φυτρα σημαίνει ότι είναι φρεσκοι?

----------


## jk21

και φρεσκιοι με αναλλοιωτα θρεπτικα συστατικα και ζωντανοι σε ενζυμα και φυτρικοτητα .Συχνα καποιες εταιριες για λογους απολυμανσης ,περνανε τους σπορους με ακτινοβολια ,θεωρητικα σε επιπεδο που δεν καταστρεφουν θρεπτικα συστατικα και φυτρικοτητα .Το θεωρητικο με το τι τελικα συμβαινει στην πραξη ,συχνα δεν συμβαδιζει αν δεν υπαρχει πληρης ελεγχος απο τις αρμοδιες κρατικες υπηρεσιες καθε κρατους ... πως ας πουμε στα εργοστασια υπαρχουν φιλτρα στις καπνοδοχους αλλα πως τυχαινει να μην λειτουργουν παντα ... ξερεις η καθε εταιρια σπορων ,δεν την πολυνοιαζει αν ριξει λιγο παραπανω ακτινοβολια και γλυτωσει 100 % απο βακτηρια και εντομα (που αν δημιουργησουν προβλημα θα το μαθουν πολλοι και θα εχει οικονομικη ζημια ) απο το να μαθουν καποιοι ελαχιστοι πανευρωπαικα  ,απο ενα φορουμ που δεν μασαει τα λογια του ,οτι ο σπορος που δεν φυτρωνει ειναι μπαγιατικος ή ακτινοβολημενος και απο αυτους πολυ λιγοτεροι να το δοκιμασουν και να το διαπιστωσουν ....

----------


## Silvia1990

Πώς ξέρουμε όντως ότι τα πουλάκια μας τρώνε τους σπόρους πχ ηλιόσπορους, αναποφλοιοτο ρύζι κλπ. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να τον ανοίγουν αλλά να μην τον τρώνε? 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9500 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αν ανοιγουν ενα σπορο και δεν τον πετανε κατω χωρις να τον  ανοιξουν και δεν βρισκεις τριγυρω φανερα αρκετα υπολοιματα του εσωτερικου , προφανως το τρωνε

----------


## toliss

Εγω δεν ξερω ισως την δοκιμασω μετα την prestige γιατι φαινεται καλη!Την βρηκα λιγο ακριβοτερη  απ την prestige αλλα πολυ φθηνοτερη απο την prestige premium που παιρνω!Ας διαβασουμε ομως κι αλλες αποψεις πρωτα...

----------

